# October 2009 PE Power Exam Poll



## MSEE_PE (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi guys, wanted to see how people think about the exam. I am sure that this doesn't do any kind of breach to the Candidate Agreement so please feel free to vent out


----------



## MSEE_PE (Dec 24, 2009)

PE_TO_B said:


> Hi guys, wanted to see how people think about the exam. I am sure that this doesn't do any kind of breach to the Candidate Agreement so please feel free to vent out


I passed, although I expected to fail


----------

